# Poor treatment BMC



## X-mo-1979 (21 May 2009)

Warning small rant.

I am still a little vexed but I'll throw this out there.
Today I visited our base hospital to drop off a referral sheet as I have parts of my leg in places it shouldn't be...who knew!

Anyway there was a young gunner in front of me with his arm in a full cast.The Cpl behind the desk..lets say Cpl R said where's your chit? He said I have one here but my arm is broken can you help?.As in he can't write.
To this she said "Oh well,make it work".
So I stepped in and helped the poor lad fill out his forum and dropped it in behind her desk.It took me 10 seconds,mostly due to the fact I had to ask his information.

Unreal.
She wasn't busy,there were two people in the whole room.Me and the young gunner.She quickly filled out the other papers he needed to fill,but honestly if your that bitter that you can't help a fellow soldier out...get out.

The poor young guy was very thankful to me,that I took the 10 seconds to help him out.

The only thing I said to her was un-f*ing real.And left.

If your in the service of caring for wounded and injured soldiers at least have some compassion.

I was going to go back into the hospital and find her supervisor.I did write her name down,but I figured it was no use.I find putting complaints down at different units tends to go no where.

Quite the difference than the medics I seen helping us out overseas compared to this person.Night and day.

Rant off


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2009)

While I agree there was no need for "Cpl R." to treat the young gunner in that manner, there was also no need for you to say "unf*cking real" to her, either.  Your idea of finding her supervisor should have came first.  Chances are, at this point, "Cpl R." has already reported their version of this incident to their supervisor.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> While I agree there was no need for "Cpl R." to treat the young gunner in that manner, there was also no need for you to say "unf*cking real" to her, either.  Your idea of finding her supervisor should have came first.  Chances are, at this point, "Cpl R." has already reported their version of this incident to their supervisor.



Yeah well that's me.After trying the never pass a fault etc I realized people protect their own,and complaining would have had zero effect.And it was unreal,hence why I said it.I'm no wordologist.I hope she does report my language.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2009)

Oh I see.  *You* can be rude and ignorant to others, but they can't.  Gotcha.

Only in *your* opinion would a complaint have had zero effect.  The truth is, you didn't even try.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 May 2009)

I think the bigger issue isn't the reaction of X-mo, but the action (or lack thereof) of Cpl R that caused it.

Cpl R, as a Jnr NCO in the CF, should have looked after the young Gnr just based on the fact that she is a Jnr NCO, in my opinion.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I think the bigger issue isn't the reaction of X-mo, but the action (or lack thereof) of Cpl R that caused it.
> 
> Cpl R, as a Jnr NCO in the CF, should have looked after the young Gnr just based on the fact that she is a Jnr NCO, in my opinion.



I agree and I said so in my first post, however, the response of X-mo was equally wrong.


----------



## Teflon (21 May 2009)

You honestly feel X-mo's responce was EQUALLY wrong?

Because I agree that it wasn't a very good one or "needed" but I could certainly back the idea that it was deserved and most likely a statement of fact because it is pretty "unf*cking real"


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> While I agree there was no need for "Cpl R." to treat the young gunner in that manner, there was also no need for you to say "unf*cking real" to her, either.  Your idea of finding her supervisor should have came first.  Chances are, at this point, "Cpl R." has already reported their version of this incident to their supervisor.



Hence why I didn't bother going to her superiors.People like you who would have just turned it around.

No doubt I shouldn't have said it was unfing real,however it's sorta my pet peeve seeing troops getting messed around.This YOUNG guy was injured and couldn't use his arm.Me another patient had to go forward and do it for him because the cpl at the desk was too above doing it for him.It was ignorant and that's what she got back as a response.

Those who know me,I'm a very well mannered person.Some may say respectable. However I have reached my point with ignorant people in this army.And people protecting their own at such establishments.(And before you jump on me yet again PMED yes I have lodged complaints before on other pers at other units)


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2009)

A response was indeed required but do you really think that response is going to make Cpl R. behave any better?  If anything, it would make her behave worse, IMHO.  It may have been much more conducive to say to the young Gnr, "Let me help you with that," while giving Cpl R. a look.  Maybe then she would get the message.  At any rate, a complaint would have been much more appropriate.

When I went to the BMC (same one, if I'm not mistaken) with a broken finger, I asked someone else in the waiting room to help me fill out my chit.  Maybe all three people in this incident need to give their heads a shake.

Anyway, next time you're getting a claim done and the clerk isn't "nice" to you, say "Unf*cking real" and see where that gets you.



			
				X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Hence why I didn't bother going to her superiors.People like you who would have just turned it around.



Glad you think you know me so well.  Had you come to me as her supervisor with that complaint, I would certainly have spoken to her about her actions.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If anything, it would make her behave worse, IMHO.  It may have been much more conducive to say to the young Gnr, "Let me help you with that," while giving Cpl R. a look.


Yeah I did.She looked at her computer screen to avoid eye contact once she noticed me giving her "the look".Hence why I said un fing real.

Anyway I figured the response prior to posting.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Anyway I figured the response prior to posting.



You figured *my* response before posting?  Are you psychic?

I can understand that you have a complaint and a legitimate one.  I don't blame you at all for being pissed, I would be too.  Believe me, there's days (pretty much all of them) that I want to tell people off, too, but I don't.  I'm just trying to point out that if someone is rude, being rude back, does not solve the problem, it only makes it worse.  Not to mention, it can possibly get you into crap.


----------



## Teflon (21 May 2009)

It has been my experience that "a look" rarely cures cases of Lazy and/or Useless but in the end a complaint should have been made regardless of any looks or statements of fact passed on because if one just chooses to believe that it was no use.or putting complaints down at different units tends to go no where then they only ensure that it will be no use and that it will go no where.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> It has been my experience that "a look" rarely cures cases of Lazy and/or Useless but in the end a complaint should have been made regardless of any looks or statements of fact passed on because if one just chooses to believe that it was no use.or putting complaints down at different units tends to go no where then they only ensure that it will be no use and that it will go no where.



Too true.  If no one complains, how do they know there's a problem?


----------



## Teflon (21 May 2009)

I have had incidents such as this involving my troops at various “out-of unit / other units” before and in the cases of meeting resistance and / or unsatisfactory action from the “offender’s” superiors I have found the best result is to then take it over to yours and at levels higher then mine it crosses back over and eventually comes back down to rain on the “offender” (although often for causing their unit embarrassment with other units and not the original offence – but the point still gets delivered where it needed to go)


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 May 2009)

I learned, after quite a few years of meeting ignorance with ignorance, to smile politely, ask for the offenders name, and then go back to my unit and squeal like a stuck pig to my Tp WO.  Wondrous things usually ensued.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 May 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> I have had incidents such as this involving my troops at various “out-of unit / other units” before and in the cases of meeting resistance and / or unsatisfactory action from the “offender’s” superiors I have found the best result is to then take it over to yours and at levels higher then mine it crosses back over and eventually comes back down to rain on the “offender” (although often for causing their unit embarrassment with other units and not the original offence – but the point still gets delivered where it needed to go)



Thanks for the advice Teflon.
Darn anger got the best of me I guess.Honestly I think I'm just a little bitter about the fact that I don't even think my COC would have given a rats ass.Seems we let the trivial stuff go for the past few years.
It just seems I'm seeing more and more of this B/S around lately. I don't understand why anyone would get into a trade where they intimately have to deal with people in a caring fashion, and have zero people skills.
At least when I did swear I got her attention,hopefully she'll remember it. I really don't think it was too over the top,I really did think it was unreal.

Honestly I have not been that angry in a very long time.To the point where I'm still getting my heart rate up talking about it.


----------



## Franko (21 May 2009)

X-mo...ran into someone just like that yesterday when I went into work for a few scant minutes.

I had to go in and grab a piece of paperwork to get the ball rolling for my posting and, because of the latest addition to my family being a handful for mother, I had to go in rather late to get it.

It was 1501 when I went to the ROR and knocked on the door. I was greeted by "We're closed, come back tomorrow or go and see your own clerk!" in a tone from a certain Sgt who if she would have done that in theater probably would have gotten wind burn from me. After explaining rather quickly about my predicament she held to her guns, to which I retorted the same exact phrase as you "Un-f**king believable".

I was walking out the ROS, postie and DSM are the one's who helped me out. Apparently this is not the first time she's pulled this stunt. Can't wait for the first Mess Dinner...should be fun.

What is it with soldiers not wanting to do their job or taking a few extra minutes to help someone out?

Regards


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> and complaining would have had zero effect



So you posted your complaint here ?

Did you think it would have more effect this way ?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 May 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So you posted your complaint here ?
> 
> Did you think it would have more effect this way ?



Yes.

No.





			
				Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> X-mo...ran into someone just like that yesterday when I went into work for a few scant minutes.
> 
> I had to go in and grab a piece of paperwork to get the ball rolling for my posting and, because of the latest addition to my family being a handful for mother, I had to go in rather late to get it.
> 
> ...



My thoughts as well.I know of whom you speak.I dealt with them when a uninformed member told me I had to go see them reference my posting....kinda had me worried as I didn't think I was.Turned out it was just a movement claim from overseas.When I asked that same person about being send their for something about a posting, I got nothing but flack.Unfortunately I lack the few months to be the same rank.When it could have been explained really easy.
I blasted her with overt friendliness.It messed her up I'm sure.


----------



## George Wallace (21 May 2009)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> ............. I was greeted by "We're closed, come back tomorrow or go and see your own clerk!" in a tone from a certain Sgt who if she would have done that in theater .........



This is starting to sound too familiar.  I sure hope that she wasn't the same former Reserve MCpl who made life so misserable for so many on Tour in Bosnia a few years back, including other RMS Clerks.


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> No.



Ok. Would it have taken much out of you to just tell that Cpl " Hey Cpl, considering the injury that the Gunner has, don't you think that the least you could have done was help him out fill out the form"

Maybe that would have resulted in a "you're right, its been one of those days....". She might even have apologised to the young gunner.

We all have bads days , maybe she was having one and you would have re-caged her gyros with something more constructive than "unfucking real".

Just maybe.....


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 May 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ok. Would it have taken much out of you to just tell that Cpl " Hey Cpl, considering the injury that the Gunner has, don't you think that the least you could have done was help him out fill out the form"
> 
> Maybe that would have resulted in a "you're right, its been one of those days....". She might even have apologised to the young gunner.
> 
> ...



Point taken.Maybe the Cl was having a bad day and taking it out on an Injured gunner.However that is not how the events out folded. I being very enraged dropped a f bomb.
Ok here it is I was absolutely wrong. I should have gotten her name and asked for her supervisor.Posting the subject here was also a mistake as it was misconstrued as my way of fixing the situation,however that wasn't the purpose. I can rewind a bit and ask you why you haven't wrote a memo on fixing some flying wirlybird you complain about but alas you are venting online.Same as this.

Fact of the matter is bottom line is people working in dealing with injured soldiers should be treating them with respect.This wasn't a young soldier with a sniffle...AGAIN.He was a young fit looking gunner with a smashed off arm.To tell him that deserved nothing less that a throat punch.(figure of speech please god realize it's a figure of speech)

When I approached the desk after her saying that she quickly "coward".She knew she was being a idiot.As I was asking him all his info to fill out she wouldn't dare make eye contact. The un-fing real wasn't a yelled tone or anything.It was more one of disappointment.As I looked at her then the young gunner as I said it.

Again this was not meant to fix or cure any problem it was to vent about a situation that peeved me.

Thank you


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> To tell him that deserved nothing less that a throat punch.(figure of speech please god realize it's a figure of speech)



Trust me, i share the sentiment. I have had my share of dealings with people who acted like dicks. That being said, i also caught more than my share of flak for my more than explosive reactions to those situations. Just though i would share my view on how this could have been dealt with effectively without placing yourself in a bad fix in the process.

Anyways, disregard what i said if desired.


----------



## Fusaki (21 May 2009)

In X-Mo's position, I can see myself reacting the same way.

Sometimes it takes an angry comment and a hostile posture to snap people out of their slack ass attitudes.


----------



## Armymedic (21 May 2009)

I have a couple comments, as one who stood on the other side of the desk and supervised those who stand on that sided of the medical station reception desk:

Both are based upon rank of X-mo.

If you are a Jr NCO, then I feel that what you did was appropriate, with the exception of your actual words to the Cpl. Hindsight being of perfect vision, I would have stated somehting along the lines of "You're a medic, isnt it your fucking job to help those who are injured" as you filled out the sheet for the young gunner. If she took the hint great, if not....put it up your chain.

If your Sgt or up, then seek the medical Sgt/WO out. This may be one of many problems we may be having with this individual. This incident may be the straw required to initiate corrective actions. If you go up your chain to come down my chain, then the tendency is that the whole org gets crapped on, losing the effect on the individual.

Also are we not supposed to sort out problems at the lowest level?


----------



## old medic (21 May 2009)

I think this experience X-mo had helps to hilite why some people have bad experiences with Health Services. The service and compasion side was missing here.

It's a good example of a bad patient interaction. 

A good lesson for future and junior medics.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 May 2009)

This has circled the drain long enough.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

